
Something for Nothing (1940) [video] - tsar_nikolai
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Something_for_nothing_(1940).ogv
======
tsar_nikolai
Featuring Rube Goldberg machines and quite a nice demonstration of a gasoline
engine.

It's funny how the various statements in this videos (about patents, perpetual
motion devices and gasoline) have each aged in their own way.

